
Show HN: ClipMyNotes- Tool to export PDF notes/highlight with ease - codesternews
http://clipmynotes.com
======
codesternews
Hi everyone!

I built ClipMyNotes. I read and highlight PDF books. The real pain begins when
I wanted to export my highlights.

That's why I built this tool. ClipMyNotes export PDFs highlights with ease. No
software installation required and with few clicks you can export your
highlights.

It allows to read the PDF book/docs very easily.

This is my first product. I hope you like it.

I’m here all day to answer all your comments and question, and happy to chat!

